# [install] bug app-arch/cpio-2.11 ? (résolu)

## mazkagaz

 *Quote:*   

> 

 Bonjour,

après quelques années de désertion, je me tourne à nouveau vers gentoo.

Je crée ma nouvelle partition, y décompresse une stage3, m'y chroote puis commence la procédure d'install.

J'arrive alors au moment de la compilation du noyau. Par flemme, je choisis la méthode genkernel et ... c'est là que tout se gâte.

Voici ce que me renvoie "emege genkernel" :

```
/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py:353: UserWarning: 'cache.metadata_overlay.database' is deprecated: /etc/portage/modules

  (user_auxdbmodule, modules_file))

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-arch/cpio-2.11

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * cpio-2.11.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cpio-2.11.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11 ...

 * Applying cpio-2.11-stat.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11 ...

 * econf: updating cpio-2.11/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating cpio-2.11/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-nls --bindir=/bin --with-rmt=/usr/sbin/rmt

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11/config.log

 * ERROR: app-arch/cpio-2.11 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2080:  Called econf '--enable-nls' '--bindir=/bin' '--with-rmt=/usr/sbin/rmt'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-arch/cpio-2.11',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-arch/cpio-2.11'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11'

>>> Failed to emerge app-arch/cpio-2.11, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-arch/cpio-2.11:

 * ERROR: app-arch/cpio-2.11 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   75:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 2080:  Called econf '--enable-nls' '--bindir=/bin' '--with-rmt=/usr/sbin/rmt'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-arch/cpio-2.11',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-arch/cpio-2.11'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11'

```

Si je me rappelle bien, il est de bon de fournir aussi le make.conf, donc le voici (j'ai un core i5 sandy bridge) :

```
CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

# USE="mmx sse sse2" # options par defaut avec march=corei7-avx ?

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste ?

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

Il est possible que ta version de GCC ne supporte pas l'option corei7-avx, généralement on se contente de mettre native pour que GCC choisisse comme un grand. Sinon parmi les raisons moins probables, ta partition peut être pleine, ou alors elle est montée avec noexec. Si ça ne veut toujours pas, regarde et poste le contenu de /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/cpio-2.11/work/cpio-2.11/config.log il y a peut-être un message plus pertinent dedans.

----------

## mazkagaz

Merci pour ta réponse, j'avais regardé le config.log sans rien y trouver au début.

En y rejetant un coup d'oeil, je constate ceci : 

```
PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3
```

Je crois que corei7-avx n'est supporté qu'à partir de gcc 4.6 donc je vais le passer en native et voir ce qu'il advient.

Bingo : tu as vu juste, c'est le march corei7-avx qui n'est pas encore opérationnel.

Sinon, autre question. Dans le temps je me rappelle que lors des mises à jour, emerge nous faisait la liste des diff pour les fichiers de conf et on faisait le merging directement à la main. Aujourd'hui j'ai ce message :

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.
```

Pourtant, la commande "find /etc -iname ´._cfg????_*´" ne me renvoie rien du tout. Mais alors, où qu'ils sont mes 2 fichiers de conf à mettre à jour ?

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, tu dois lancer :

```

# dispatch-conf

```

Ensuite, si tu veux utiliser les nouveaux Cflags pour ton CoreI7, utilise GCC 4.6.x.

----------

## guilc

dispatch-conf ou... le bon vieux etc-update !

Je crois que tout a été dit, mais je vais quand même faire mon rabat-joie de service parce que c'est mon boulot, même le 31/12 (ah non, même le 1er janvier en fait :p) : peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ?

++

----------

